# Just took AMR written test, how long until they call for interview?



## patzyboi (Mar 8, 2013)

I felt like I did fairly well. They said they will give me a call for an interview when they grade the test. But didnt tell me when.

Anyone have an idea when they'll call? I really hate the anticipation of waiting for a call. Also, should I call them? They said that they will call me, but I dont know if I should call them


----------



## MrJones (Mar 8, 2013)

Lesson learned.

Next time you're in this type situation ask how long they estimate it will be before you hear from them. It's allowed, and gives you an idea how long you should wait before touching base with them again.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a call back 6 months after my test......


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

I think it really depends on operational need. Sometimes it happens really quickly and other times it takes some time.

Give it a couple weeks. If you don't hear anything give them a ring.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 8, 2013)

Took about 4 days when I tested, but it really does depend on need.


----------



## Rykielz (Mar 8, 2013)

This is for AMR Riverside. I applied in late September, took the test in early December, got a call for an interview 2 weeks later, second interview a week after that, and was hired a little more than a month after that. All in all it took 5 months from the day I applied.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Calling them isn't going to help much. You are placed on a list. It all depends on what division you applied for and what and when they need employees. Could be 2 weeks or a year. 

No one can give you a day or even a rough estimate because it constantly changes. 

There are time where employment with be steady meaning no one is leaving the company and they aren't expanding which means no one gets hired.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe he either applied for AMR Concord, San Mateo, or San Francisco based on previous posts by the OP, but I think AMR San Francisco is the most recent to post up EMT openings.

For AMR San Mateo, I had a friend wait a couple of days, and another one who waited a couple of weeks before he heard back. AMR Concord, I had a friend who heard back a couple of weeks after. I haven't heard anything about AMR San Francisco, although I talked with some of their employees, and they were wearing the old AMR Santa Clara uniform, lol!


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 8, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I believe he either applied for AMR Concord, San Mateo, or San Francisco based on previous posts by the OP, but I think AMR San Francisco is the most recent to post up EMT openings.
> 
> For AMR San Mateo, I had a friend wait a couple of days, and another one who waited a couple of weeks before he heard back. AMR Concord, I had a friend who heard back a couple of weeks after. I haven't heard anything about AMR San Francisco, although I talked with some of their employees, and they were wearing the old AMR Santa Clara uniform, lol!




The guys in the Santa Clara uniform were probably absorbed by SF when AMR shut down it's south bay IFT.

Not to be nit picky but I think the AMR Concord guys rather be referred to as either CoCo, or Contra Costa County .


----------



## patzyboi (Mar 9, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I believe he either applied for AMR Concord, San Mateo, or San Francisco based on previous posts by the OP, but I think AMR San Francisco is the most recent to post up EMT openings.
> 
> For AMR San Mateo, I had a friend wait a couple of days, and another one who waited a couple of weeks before he heard back. AMR Concord, I had a friend who heard back a couple of weeks after. I haven't heard anything about AMR San Francisco, although I talked with some of their employees, and they were wearing the old AMR Santa Clara uniform, lol!



Yes sir, this was in San Francisco. I've never seen their old uniforms before lol. But they are adding a "AMR San Francisco" patch sometime soon.


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

quick i was hired by amr in brooklyn and got hired in 2 weeks


----------



## JimmieRustler (Mar 28, 2013)

^^Ok cool


----------



## patzyboi (Mar 30, 2013)

oh lawd my jimmies have been rustled big time^


----------



## JimmieRustler (Mar 30, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> oh lawd my jimmies have been rustled big time^



OP's jimmies will be full on rustled if I told him I just got my emt cert. 2 weeks ago, applied to AMR last week, got called in 4 days ago and took the test. It got it graded like 3 mins later and immediately afterward I got interviewed.

All I have to do is wait for my background check to come back and I got my first full time emt job. (The lady let me pick what shift I wanted--10 hour shift 4 days a week)

You mirin' swiftness brah? And OP you rustled?


----------



## TriednTrue (Apr 1, 2013)

JimmieRustler said:


> OP's jimmies will be full on rustled if I told him I just got my emt cert. 2 weeks ago, applied to AMR last week, got called in 4 days ago and took the test. It got it graded like 3 mins later and immediately afterward I got interviewed.
> 
> All I have to do is wait for my background check to come back and I got my first full time emt job. (The lady let me pick what shift I wanted--10 hour shift 4 days a week)
> 
> You mirin' swiftness brah? And OP you rustled?



Watch out guys, we're dealing with a jimmy rustler over here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2013)

JimmieRustler said:


> OP's jimmies will be full on rustled if I told him I just got my emt cert. 2 weeks ago, applied to AMR last week, got called in 4 days ago and took the test. It got it graded like 3 mins later and immediately afterward I got interviewed.
> 
> All I have to do is wait for my background check to come back and I got my first full time emt job. (The lady let me pick what shift I wanted--10 hour shift 4 days a week)
> 
> You mirin' swiftness brah? And OP you rustled?



If its the same division then that sucks. If it is a different division then it's not surprising. Some areas are in need of EMTs and other areas have a wait list a mile long.


----------



## JimmieRustler (Apr 2, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> If its the same division then that sucks. If it is a different division then it's not surprising. Some areas are in need of EMTs and other areas have a wait list a mile long.



Whats a division? If it helps, I also applied to two othert different ems conpanies...both of whom gave me a call within days. I canceled the interview for today but the lady told me to come tomorrow and I have another on friday. OP must be rustled. 

But I do have a question for you desertemt666, when you interview for the position are they supposed to take your CPR card when you give them your certifications to copy? My interviewer from AMR did and now idk how I'm supposed to show the other companies I got certified for CPR and first aid.



TriednTrue said:


> Watch out guys, we're dealing with a jimmy rustler over here.



Shhh no tears, only dreams now


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 2, 2013)

AMR uses divisions. They are pretty much just different areas that they cover. In my county there are 3 different AMR divisions. 

Some areas need EMTs so they hire more often and wait times are shorter. Other areas do not need EMTs so they have a wait list. 

Getting hired quickly doesn't mean much because everywhere is different. 

Companies will normally take your cards to make photocopies of them for their records but they have to give the cards back. If they still have your CPR call them and get it back. For future interviews make and bring photocopies of all your cards (EMT/Medic, CPR, Ambulance cert (if in Cali), driver license, etc). Make sure to still bring the original cards incase they want to see them.


----------



## JimmieRustler (Apr 3, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> AMR uses divisions. They are pretty much just different areas that they cover. In my county there are 3 different AMR divisions.
> 
> Some areas need EMTs so they hire more often and wait times are shorter. Other areas do not need EMTs so they have a wait list.
> 
> ...



I know what your saying about "Divisions" now.

Ok, thanks for the advice. I will call today and request it back.


----------

